# First Show Qs



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello to all! 
I'm planning on entering a couple of my birds in my first pigeon show and being a newbie to showing I have a few questions... any help that all you show veterans out there can give would be much appreciated!

1. Are there show standard materials for the show cage I need to bring (i.e. a water container and food container for the show cage of a certain type, rosin (red construction) paper for the bottom of the show cage etc.)?

2. I always see people rubbing baby oil on their pigeons feet at the shows. Why is this done? Are there other cosmetic products I should be using on my birds for better show presentation?

3. On one of the entry forms I looked at there is a column for 'coop number' what does this mean? 

4. I think I'll be showing one of my Thai Laughers and a couple Tipplers this season. I have an NPA membership and all my birds are banded with NPA bands. I assume the Thai Laugher will end up in a rare breeds class seeing as how he'll probably be one of the only Thai Laughers at the show? 

Any advice anyone can give would be very much appreciated. I've had birds for about a year now and I'm still learning. The advice I've gotten on pigeon talk thus far has been invaluable- my birds are all healthy and they are looking great! I'm excited about having birds in a pigeon show and I want to make sure I'm prepared before I go.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi TAYLOR, Just what show are planning to attend? I seethat you live in CONN.and I know that there many shows in the New ENGLAND STATES I know that there is a show in RHINEBECK , NEW YORK in OCT. Cages and the paper are normaly supplied by those putting on the show and they have a person who is the the point of contact and that is the person that can give you the answers that you seek. *GEORGE


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi George,
I was actually planning on going to the show in White Plains NY (Big Apple Invitational/ Fall combine) since its really close to me. Rhineback is a option for me too that I considered since its only a couple hours away. I wasn't sure what the show means by 'Invitational' though- do you know if this means you have to qualify to be in it? I'm going to call the show secretary about it today. So long story short, if for some reason I can't go the the show in White Plains I'll likely be a the one in Rhineback.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Maine Pigeon Club will be holding a one day show on Nov 1'st, in Sanford Me. Just let me know if you are interested, and want more info.
Daryl


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm... I like Maine, but its a loooong drive there from here! If the show season near home goes good this year I may travel a bit more next year but for now I think I'll be sticking kinda close to home. Thanks for the info though!


----------

